# Caso Boban: le testimonianza di Maldini e Massara.



## admin (8 Gennaio 2021)

Calcio e Finanza riporta le testimonianza di Maldini e Massara, rilasciate al giudice, sul licenziamento di Boban. Eccole.


Massara: “All’inizio della stagione 2019 la squadra non stava andando come speravamo ed i risultati non erano quelli attesi, oltre ai risultati anche il gioco espresso dalla squadra non era quello sperato, ed anche se solo dopo poche giornate di campionato abbiamo pensato che fosse opportuno cambiare allenatore. Naturalmente è una decisione che abbiamo maturato confrontandoci all’interno dell’area tecnica tra i responsabili di quel periodo che erano Maldini, il ricorrente ed io, ed evidentemente confrontandoci anche con la proprietà ed in particolare con l’amministratore delegato circa quelle che erano le nostre intenzioni, abbiamo quindi cominciato a sondare possibili allenatori alternativi e siamo arrivati alla conclusione che, anche in funzione di quelle che erano le esigenze di bilancio ed i costi, la soluzione ideale era quella di Stefano Pioli.

I contatti con quest’ultimo sono stati sviluppati dall’area tecnica. La settimana che precede di fatto l’esonero, che avviene dopo la partita di Genova che, se non ricordo male, è stata ai primi di ottobre, abbiamo avuto dei contatti con diversi allenatori. Potrei non essere precisissimo con riferimento ai giorni esatti. Nello specifico, per quanto è a mia conoscenza, siamo andati a contattare il signor Marcelino, questo incontro se non ricordo male è avvenuto a Zurigo, eravamo presenti io, Boban, Gazidis, e Giorgio Furlani. 

Durante quella giornata lì sono stato informato dal signor Furlani che il giorno dopo, non ricordo esattamente se il giorno dopo o due giorni dopo, avrebbe incontrato assieme a Gazidis in Germania il signor Rangnik. Questo è l’unico riferimento che io ho avuto rispetto ad un incontro con Rangnick. Non ho avuto riscontri di quell’incontro e comunque dopo l’incontro che abbiamo avuto personalmente con il signor Marcelino, noi dell’area tecnica abbiamo proseguito sondaggi con altri possibili candidati. 

Nello specifico abbiamo sondato la disponibilità del signor Schmidt ad incontrarci, che però ha declinato l’invito. Abbiamo poi incontrato Spalletti, io il ricorrente e Paolo Maldini, abbiamo ritenuto che fosse un candidato molto autorevole benché molto oneroso ed abbiamo parlato con Gazidis, riferendo che poteva essere una soluzione per noi, Gazidis ha chiesto di incontrare Spalletti e siamo andati ad incontrarlo, io, Gazidis e Furlani a casa sua. Per quanto riguarda la comunicazione circa l’incontro che ci sarebbe stato con Rangnick, questa comunicazione mi è stata data in treno mentre andavamo da Milano a Zurigo io, Gazidis e Furlani, il ricorrente non era presente perché era andato con mezzi propri o si trovava già a Zurigo. 

Quella era una settimana molto concitata in cui la squadra era in difficoltà, pensavamo di cambiare allenatore e sondavamo molti potenziali sostituti. Potrei essere leggermente impreciso circa le circostanze che riferisco. Dopo l’incontro di Zurigo io e il ricorrente torniamo a Milano con la macchina del ricorrente ed in questa occasione ne parliamo, attribuendo a quell’incontro un’importanza relativa in quanto non era per noi un candidato possibile, in quel momento facevamo incontri per cercare l’allenatore per cui l’eventuale contenuto del ragionamento tra la società e Rangnick non era da me conosciuto e comunque ribadisco che lui per noi dell’area tecnica non rappresentava un candidato plausibile perché non allenava da un po’ di anni e si era messo a fare il dirigente quindi evidentemente non lo consideravamo una valida alternativa come allenatore. 

Dopo l’incontro con Spalletti sono proseguiti i confronti tra Maldini Boban, me, Gazidis e Furlani in conference call, e si è giunti alla conclusione che non c’erano purtroppo le condizioni economiche per portare avanti la candidatura di Spalletti ed abbiamo ritenuto Pioli, del quale conoscevamo la disponibilità a venire ad allenare, il candidato migliore. Personalmente non ho mai ricevuto nessun feedback dell’incontro con Rangnick, devo però rimarcare che nella mia posizione io riferivo sempre a Maldini e Boban, che nell’organigramma erano i miei referenti, e quindi non avevo e non ho un contatto diretto con la proprietà, per cui non posso escludere che Maldini o Boban possano avere ricevuto un feedback. 

Da quel momento al lockdown ed anche oltre, fino a giugno, anche luglio, il nome di Rangnick viene fuori in maniera ricorrente sui giornali come allenatore in pectore o dirigente in pectore del Milan, si parlava sui giornali e in televisione tutti i giorni di lui, tant’è che per proteggere la struttura tecnica in quel momento, l’allenatore in primis, Maldini ha dovuto fare a più riprese delle dichiarazioni per smentire che il Milan avesse già preso Rangnick, era opportuno anche perché era diventato un massacro e Pioli veniva trattato tutti i giorni come un allenatore già mandato via. Nel lungo periodo da ottobre in poi ci sono stati più incontri nei quali chiedevamo conto di queste voci insistenti al signor Gazidis il quale negava di aver preso qualunque accordo con il signor Rangnick, riconosceva di averlo incontrato ad ottobre, come è stato detto in precedenza in quell’occasione, ma evidenziava che nessun impegno era stato preso con il suddetto in quell’occasione o successivamente”.



Maldini: “Quando abbiamo costituito il nostro gruppo di lavoro assieme alla società abbiamo pensato ad un progetto triennale con Giampaolo, che arriva all’incirca 10 giorni prima della partenza del raduno. Inizia il suo lavoro, e dopo un inizio promettente con una tournée negli Stati Uniti, che dà dei discreti risultati, ci rendiamo conto quasi subito che la squadra faceva fatica ad esprimere il gioco da noi desiderato.

Inizia il campionato, perdiamo la prima partita, vinciamo quella successiva ma non siamo contenti delle prestazioni e del modo di giocare della squadra, un problema grosso riguardava i nuovi giocatori, alcuni dei quali non venivano utilizzati dall’allenatore e quindi monitoriamo di settimana in settimana sia il lavoro a Milanello e sia naturalmente i risultati sul campo la domenica. 

Probabilmente già alla sesta giornata avevamo un’idea di cambiare per non pregiudicare l’intera stagione. Naturalmente io Boban e Massara abbiamo fatto cenno di questo alla proprietà, attraverso il CEO del Milan, Gazidis. Abbiamo quindi valutato le opzioni possibili, e prima dell’esonero di Giampaolo è iniziato un percorso di sondaggio dei possibili sostituti. Ci sono state delle proposte e queste proposte sono state portate avanti dai vari gruppi, nel senso che abbiamo fatto delle riunioni con la parte della proprietà, ovvero il CEO e Giorgio Furlani. 

Nel caso specifico c’è stato un incontro con l’ex allenatore del Valencia Marcelino, a Zurigo, al quale io non ho partecipato anche perché non avevamo ancora interrotto il rapporto con Giampaolo e non volevamo andare tutti per rendere la cosa troppo visibile alle persone, per cui io sono rimasto a Milano. Dell’incontro tra Furlani, Gazidis e Rangnick mi è stato detto telefonicamente ma sinceramente non ricordo da chi, se da Boban, da Massara o dallo stesso Gazidis. Ricordo comunque il contenuto della telefonata, e mi fu riferito che ci sarebbe stato un incontro con Rangnick, allenatore che io sinceramente non conoscevo e non era una figura alla quale io avrei pensato. 

Comunque era la settimana precedente all’esonero di Giampaolo per cui, pur non conoscendo il contenuto dell’incontro, ho ritenuto che fosse finalizzato alla ricerca del sostituto allenatore. Da questo momento in poi il nome di Rangnick non viene espressamente fuori da parte della proprietà nei nostri confronti anche perché, avendo sostituito Giampaolo con Pioli, la questione allenatore l’avevamo ormai risolta e non eravamo a conoscenza di ulteriori contatti tra la proprietà e questo allenatore. Successivamente, e parlo di luglio/agosto 2020, mi è stato detto che i contatti erano andati avanti, ricordo che la prima volta che mi è stato detto è stata in occasione di una videochiamata durante il lockdown nel giugno del 2020 tra me, Furlan e Gazidis. 

A mia espressa domanda, non ricordo quale dei due interlocutori, mi ha detto che si parlava di Rangnick quale allenatore, ma non come sostituto di Giampaolo che c’era già da ottobre ma quale eventuale sostituto di Pioli nella stagione 2020/2021. Sia ad ottobre che nei mesi successivi c’è stata sicuramente una richiesta di chiarimenti su quello che stava succedendo poiché attraverso tanti agenti ci veniva detto che i contatti stavano andando avanti ed addirittura che l’entourage di Rangnick stava organizzando la campagna acquisti dell’anno successivo. A questa richiesta di chiarimento la società non ha risposto, come ho già riferito la prima volta in cui ne ho personalmente parlato è stata nel giugno del 2020 Ribadisco che chiarimenti sulla figura e sui contatti con Rangnick li abbiamo chiesti periodicamente a Gazidis, si parlava molto mediaticamente di questo personaggio, tanto che io ho organizzato un’intervista con Sky a Febbraio nella quale ho detto che non era un profilo adatto a fare l’allenatore del Milan. 

L’ufficio mio e quello che era di Boban era assieme, era un ufficio unico, e a 10 metri c’era quello di Gazidis, che era frequentemente presente in questo ufficio, e poi andavamo alle partite insieme, per cui i contatti erano non dico giornalieri, ma dopo la delegittimazione di novembre i rapporti non erano idilliaci e la questione Rangnick non è mai stata affrontata a viso aperto, nel senso che noi volevamo sapere se la società aveva intenzione di prendere un allenatore anche perché essendo noi dell’area sportiva avremmo dovuto saperlo. 

C’erano due aspetti, uno era il chiarimento con la proprietà, vale a dire con Gordon Singer; Giorgio Furlani, Franck Tuil, che erano i nostri interlocutori, anche per chiarire la nostra posizione, poiché non avremmo mai accettato l’imposizione di un allenatore che non andava bene a noi, e l’altro era l’aspetto del confronto sul punto con Gazidis, che ci diceva che non c’erano stati ulteriori contatti con Rangnick”».


----------



## uolfetto (8 Gennaio 2021)

Penso siamo la prima squadra a mettere in piazza una roba di questo genere, con tutto per filo e per segno nomi inclusi. Allenatori che abbiamo incontrato, quello che ci ha schifato (è quello del Psv?) e quello che volevamo cioè Spalletti e sul fatto che Pioli sostanzialmente è stato abbastanza un ripiego. Diciamo che me la sarei evitata molto volentieri, soprattutto in un momento così. Massara è stato molto più diplomatico ed evasivo, invece Paolo è andato dritto.


----------



## mil77 (8 Gennaio 2021)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> Penso siamo la prima squadra a mettere in piazza una roba di questo genere, con tutto per filo e per segno nomi inclusi. Allenatori che abbiamo incontrato, quello che ci ha schifato (è quello del Psv?) e quello che volevamo cioè Spalletti e sul fatto che Pioli sostanzialmente è stato abbastanza un ripiego. Diciamo che me la sarei evitata molto volentieri, soprattutto in un momento così. Massara è stato molto più diplomatico ed evasivo, invece Paolo è andato dritto.



Non è che li abbiamo messi in piazza e che sono testimonianze in udienza e sono pubbliche, basta andare a farne copia in cancelleria e un giornalista ci é andato. Concoddo maldini diretto anche troppo.


----------



## Dexter (8 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Calcio e Finanza riporta le testimonianza di Maldini e Massara, rilasciate al giudice, sul licenziamento di Boban. Eccole.
> 
> 
> Massara: “All’inizio della stagione 2019 la squadra non stava andando come speravamo ed i risultati non erano quelli attesi, oltre ai risultati anche il gioco espresso dalla squadra non era quello sperato, ed anche se solo dopo poche giornate di campionato abbiamo pensato che fosse opportuno cambiare allenatore. Naturalmente è una decisione che abbiamo maturato confrontandoci all’interno dell’area tecnica tra i responsabili di quel periodo che erano Maldini, il ricorrente ed io, ed evidentemente confrontandoci anche con la proprietà ed in particolare con l’amministratore delegato circa quelle che erano le nostre intenzioni, abbiamo quindi cominciato a sondare possibili allenatori alternativi e siamo arrivati alla conclusione che, anche in funzione di quelle che erano le esigenze di bilancio ed i costi, la soluzione ideale era quella di Stefano Pioli.
> ...


Praticamente in questo forum avevamo già capito tutto, come spesso capita.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (8 Gennaio 2021)

Leggendo quello che dice Paolo è palese che Boban abbia ragione. Pagasse Gazzosa, cr7 degli Ad


----------



## Djici (8 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Calcio e Finanza riporta le testimonianza di Maldini e Massara, rilasciate al giudice, sul licenziamento di Boban. Eccole.
> 
> 
> Massara: “All’inizio della stagione 2019 la squadra non stava andando come speravamo ed i risultati non erano quelli attesi, oltre ai risultati anche il gioco espresso dalla squadra non era quello sperato, ed anche se solo dopo poche giornate di campionato abbiamo pensato che fosse opportuno cambiare allenatore. Naturalmente è una decisione che abbiamo maturato confrontandoci all’interno dell’area tecnica tra i responsabili di quel periodo che erano Maldini, il ricorrente ed io, ed evidentemente confrontandoci anche con la proprietà ed in particolare con l’amministratore delegato circa quelle che erano le nostre intenzioni, abbiamo quindi cominciato a sondare possibili allenatori alternativi e siamo arrivati alla conclusione che, anche in funzione di quelle che erano le esigenze di bilancio ed i costi, la soluzione ideale era quella di Stefano Pioli.
> ...



Amici del forum, potete continuare a dire quello che volete, continuo sempre di più a vedere Boban come quello che aveva ragione e continuo sempre di più a vedere Gazids ed Elliott come il nemico.

Come.volete che si calmi questa storia?
Impossibile.
Magari c'è una tregua tra Gazidis e Maldini&Massara ma e solo perché la cose stanno andando alla grandissima.

Gazidis proverà a farli fuori appena ne avrà l'occasione.


----------



## Zenos (8 Gennaio 2021)

Boban ha ragione e gazidis è un cialtrone.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (8 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Calcio e Finanza riporta le testimonianza di Maldini e Massara, rilasciate al giudice, sul licenziamento di Boban. Eccole.
> 
> 
> Massara: “All’inizio della stagione 2019 la squadra non stava andando come speravamo ed i risultati non erano quelli attesi, oltre ai risultati anche il gioco espresso dalla squadra non era quello sperato, ed anche se solo dopo poche giornate di campionato abbiamo pensato che fosse opportuno cambiare allenatore. Naturalmente è una decisione che abbiamo maturato confrontandoci all’interno dell’area tecnica tra i responsabili di quel periodo che erano Maldini, il ricorrente ed io, ed evidentemente confrontandoci anche con la proprietà ed in particolare con l’amministratore delegato circa quelle che erano le nostre intenzioni, abbiamo quindi cominciato a sondare possibili allenatori alternativi e siamo arrivati alla conclusione che, anche in funzione di quelle che erano le esigenze di bilancio ed i costi, la soluzione ideale era quella di Stefano Pioli.
> ...




Incredibile. Frasi che confermano tutto cio che abbiamo detto su MW. 
Maldini probabilmente ancora oggi fa fatica a spendere piu di 10 secondi in una stanza con Gazidis.


----------



## uolfetto (8 Gennaio 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Non è che li abbiamo messi in piazza e che sono testimonianze in udienza e sono pubbliche, basta andare a farne copia in cancelleria e un giornalista ci é andato. Concoddo maldini diretto anche troppo.



Intendevo che li abbiamo messi in piazza impelagandoci in una causa legale del genere. Io penso che se anche gli altri gradi di giudizio daranno ragione a Boban, vista la gestione dilettantistica in questa situazione specifica Gazidis potrebbe essere mandato via.


----------



## Swaitak (8 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Calcio e Finanza riporta le testimonianza di Maldini e Massara, rilasciate al giudice, sul licenziamento di Boban. Eccole.
> 
> 
> Massara: “All’inizio della stagione 2019 la squadra non stava andando come speravamo ed i risultati non erano quelli attesi, oltre ai risultati anche il gioco espresso dalla squadra non era quello sperato, ed anche se solo dopo poche giornate di campionato abbiamo pensato che fosse opportuno cambiare allenatore. Naturalmente è una decisione che abbiamo maturato confrontandoci all’interno dell’area tecnica tra i responsabili di quel periodo che erano Maldini, il ricorrente ed io, ed evidentemente confrontandoci anche con la proprietà ed in particolare con l’amministratore delegato circa quelle che erano le nostre intenzioni, abbiamo quindi cominciato a sondare possibili allenatori alternativi e siamo arrivati alla conclusione che, anche in funzione di quelle che erano le esigenze di bilancio ed i costi, la soluzione ideale era quella di Stefano Pioli.
> ...



Idiott i 5 milioni li faccia uscire a Furlani,Gazidis o chi ha mentito sui contatti


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Gennaio 2021)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Incredibile. Frasi che confermano tutto cio che abbiamo detto su MW.
> Maldini probabilmente ancora oggi fa fatica a spendere piu di 10 secondi in una stanza con Gazidis.



ovvio.

ma ci rendiamo conto di che razza di idiota abbiamo come AD?
non è neanche possibile metterlo in una scala. è fuori categoria. ma poi avesse 1 difetto.. o 2... no è proprio un cialtrone inarrivabile.


----------



## Swaitak (8 Gennaio 2021)

ah comunque quello di Calcio e finanza è Juventino per caso? guardacaso pubblica tutto dopo la sconfitta..


----------



## andre85 (8 Gennaio 2021)

Non è una situazione bellissima, L alternativa probabilmente era mentire. Alla fine la su può girare quanto si vuole ma se hanno contattato rakgnik e non hanno ricevuto risposte dopo averne ripetutamente fatto richiesta, L unica sarebbe stata mentire dicendo non abbiamo mai chiesto informazioni. Ma Maldini ancora una volta dimostra la sua classe. Non ha sbandierato la situazione in piazza, ma si è rifiutato di mentire a un udienza


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Gennaio 2021)

andre85 ha scritto:


> Non è una situazione bellissima, L alternativa probabilmente era mentire. Alla fine la su può girare quanto si vuole ma se hanno contattato rakgnik e non hanno ricevuto risposte dopo averne ripetutamente fatto richiesta, L unica sarebbe stata mentire dicendo non abbiamo mai chiesto informazioni. Ma Maldini ancora una volta dimostra la sua classe. Non ha sbandierato la situazione in piazza, ma si è rifiutato di mentire a un udienza



ci mancherebbe altro. tradire un amico per dire cose ad un'udienza che sapevano cani e porci... avrebbe fatto una figura che neanche buffon poteva arrivare a tanto...

ora se idiot non manda via gazosa significa che è proprio in malafede.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Gennaio 2021)

andre85 ha scritto:


> Non è una situazione bellissima, L alternativa probabilmente era mentire. Alla fine la su può girare quanto si vuole ma se hanno contattato rakgnik e non hanno ricevuto risposte dopo averne ripetutamente fatto richiesta, L unica sarebbe stata mentire dicendo non abbiamo mai chiesto informazioni. Ma Maldini ancora una volta dimostra la sua classe. Non ha sbandierato la situazione in piazza, ma si è rifiutato di mentire a un udienza



Oh ragazzi, stiamo parlando di Paolo Maldini, eh (l’unica ragione per la quale, peraltro, è praticamente dovuto pensare che i timori di alcuni su smantellamenti imminenti e non rinnovi dei migliori che abbiamo siano infondati, proprio perché uno così mai si presterebbe a delle infamità simili; e anche il comportamento in questa occasione dimostra di che pasta sia fatto).


----------



## Lineker10 (8 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Calcio e Finanza riporta le testimonianza di Maldini e Massara, rilasciate al giudice, sul licenziamento di Boban. Eccole.
> 
> 
> Massara: “All’inizio della stagione 2019 la squadra non stava andando come speravamo ed i risultati non erano quelli attesi, oltre ai risultati anche il gioco espresso dalla squadra non era quello sperato, ed anche se solo dopo poche giornate di campionato abbiamo pensato che fosse opportuno cambiare allenatore. Naturalmente è una decisione che abbiamo maturato confrontandoci all’interno dell’area tecnica tra i responsabili di quel periodo che erano Maldini, il ricorrente ed io, ed evidentemente confrontandoci anche con la proprietà ed in particolare con l’amministratore delegato circa quelle che erano le nostre intenzioni, abbiamo quindi cominciato a sondare possibili allenatori alternativi e siamo arrivati alla conclusione che, anche in funzione di quelle che erano le esigenze di bilancio ed i costi, la soluzione ideale era quella di Stefano Pioli.
> ...



Chissà cosa saremmo oggi se Spalletti avesse accettato.

Per il resto dinamiche che avevamo già ipotizzato nelle varie discussioni nel forum. Neanche troppo scandalose, quando si sceglie un allenatore è abbastanza comune avere questi scontri in società dove non c'è un padre padrone che decide tutto da solo.

Le parole di Maldini non mi sono piaciute comunque, trasmettono proprio una brutta immagine del Milan.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Calcio e Finanza riporta le testimonianza di Maldini e Massara, rilasciate al giudice, sul licenziamento di Boban. Eccole.
> 
> 
> Massara: “All’inizio della stagione 2019 la squadra non stava andando come speravamo ed i risultati non erano quelli attesi, oltre ai risultati anche il gioco espresso dalla squadra non era quello sperato, ed anche se solo dopo poche giornate di campionato abbiamo pensato che fosse opportuno cambiare allenatore. Naturalmente è una decisione che abbiamo maturato confrontandoci all’interno dell’area tecnica tra i responsabili di quel periodo che erano Maldini, il ricorrente ed io, ed evidentemente confrontandoci anche con la proprietà ed in particolare con l’amministratore delegato circa quelle che erano le nostre intenzioni, abbiamo quindi cominciato a sondare possibili allenatori alternativi e siamo arrivati alla conclusione che, anche in funzione di quelle che erano le esigenze di bilancio ed i costi, la soluzione ideale era quella di Stefano Pioli.
> ...



Direi che non ci sono andato lontano. 
Gazidis un uomo piccolo e male assoluto di questo Milan. 

Verità buttata in faccia a tutti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (8 Gennaio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Direi che non ci sono andato lontano.
> Gazidis un uomo piccolo e male assoluto di questo Milan.
> 
> Verità buttata in faccia a tutti.




Dire che Paolo l’abbia s p u t t a n a t o è eufemistico. Gazidis da questa cosa ne uscirà distrutto.


----------



## diavoloINme (8 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Dire che Paolo l’abbia s p u t t a n a t o è eufemistico. Gazidis da questa cosa ne uscirà distrutto.



Per quanti giorni ne abbiamo parlato?
E alla fine avevamo indovinato tutto.
Che uomo squallido gazidis, alla fine ha compattato un ambiente mettendosi tutti contro. 

E si prende pure i meriti di questo Milan.
Senza vergogna. 
Ma quando lo cacciano è sempre ora.


----------



## Djerry (8 Gennaio 2021)

Qui però Maldini e Massara smentiscono paurosamente Boban.

Ed anche come cronologia dei tempi è tutto sballato, emerge addirittura un Boban che si fomenta con gli agenti tedeschi, che per altro forse sono gli stessi che davano le veline alla Bild ed i dossier sulla scrivania di Elliott col CV di Rangnick, che nel frattempo invadeva il campo con le interviste.

Gazidis qui caso mai esce come un burattino, con assoluta assenza di potere decisionale sulla materia. Basta guardare le date e raffrontarle alle varie uscite dell'epoca.


----------



## admin (8 Gennaio 2021)

Come sempre, siamo avanti anni e anni. Carta canta.


----------



## pisolo22 (8 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come sempre, siamo avanti anni e anni. Carta canta.



Sempre sul pezzo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Chissà cosa saremmo oggi se Spalletti avesse accettato.
> 
> Per il resto dinamiche che avevamo già ipotizzato nelle varie discussioni nel forum. Neanche troppo scandalose, quando si sceglie un allenatore è abbastanza comune avere questi scontri in società dove non c'è un padre padrone che decide tutto da solo.
> 
> Le parole di Maldini non mi sono piaciute comunque, trasmettono proprio una brutta immagine del Milan.



Vorrei far notare come a tutti gli incontri, con tutti i tecnici partecipassero sia i membri della parte tecnica che della dirigenza/proprietá ... tranne.. quello con Rangnick.

Il motivo é palese, e anche Boban e Maldini lo hanno capito... Rangnick non avrebbe sostituito solo l’allenatore.... ma anche la parte tecnica ed é per questo motivo che a quell’unico incontro non hanno partecipato (lo conferma Massara che dice che girava voce che Gli uomini di Rangnick stessero preparando il mercato).

Come si diceva quando arrivarono Paolo e Zorro, tutti devono dare risultati, anche i da e con Giampaolo... diciamo che non erano partiti benissimo.

A Ottobre la squadra giocava malissimo e i nuovi acquisti marcivano in panchina (come dicevo ai tempi, facendo cosí Giampaolo non si aiutava).

Poi i risultati sono diventati buoni e non c’é stato motivo per cambiare.
Meglio per tutti, ma chi dice di “rapporti tesi”.... sbaglia. Ognuno ha il suo ruolo, Maldini sa che deve portare risultati e portandoli é il profilo ideale.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Gennaio 2021)

Non capisco le critiche su Gazidis.

Da AD ha fatto quello che doveva fare.
Visto che i responsabili tecnici avevano scelto un allenatore pessimo e giocatori che non giocavano, ha preparato un alternativa al progetto tecnico.

Quando poi il,progetto tecnico ha ingranato ha avuto la,luciditá di rimanere con il progetto corrente cestinandoml’alternstivss.

Ha operato al meglio.


----------



## mil77 (8 Gennaio 2021)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Chissà cosa saremmo oggi se Spalletti avesse accettato.
> 
> Per il resto dinamiche che avevamo già ipotizzato nelle varie discussioni nel forum. Neanche troppo scandalose, quando si sceglie un allenatore è abbastanza comune avere questi scontri in società dove non c'è un padre padrone che decide tutto da solo.
> 
> Le parole di Maldini non mi sono piaciute comunque, trasmettono proprio una brutta immagine del Milan.



Concordo le parole di Maldini non sono belle proprio x nulla aembrano quasi di ripicca personale. Di sicuro creano un danno di immagine ed anche economico al milan che é la società che lo paga e non nel caso a Gazidis che era il suo obiettivo. Poi riportare in una testimonianza in giudizio del sentito dire (gli agenti dei giocatori ci dicevano) non é neanche una cosa valida a fini del giudizio e quindi assolutamente inutile.


----------



## Djerry (8 Gennaio 2021)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Vorrei far notare come a tutti gli incontri, con tutti i tecnici partecipassero sia i membri della parte tecnica che della dirigenza/proprietá ... tranne.. quello con Rangnick.
> 
> Il motivo é palese, e anche Boban e Maldini lo hanno capito... Rangnick non avrebbe sostituito solo l’allenatore.... ma anche la parte tecnica ed é per questo motivo che a quell’unico incontro non hanno partecipato (lo conferma Massara che dice che girava voce che Gli uomini di Rangnick stessero preparando il mercato).
> 
> ...



Chiaro. Però qui la grande novità è una ulteriore: Paolo e Boban sapevano di Rangnick addirittura ad inizio ottobre.

Mentre la prima uscita dei media su Rangnick è a fine novembre (chi ha dato la notizia? Agenti del tedesco!), in cui si diceva che il dossier Rangnick era stato consegnato a varie società importanti, addirittura con contatto diretto con la proprietà United, ed all'insaputa di Paolo e Zorro.

Poi Rangnick strizza l'occhio al Milan a gennaio alla Bild, imbeccato dagli stessi agenti che dicevano a Boban che stava già facendo la squadra dell'anno prossimo, e Maldini pochi giorni dopo interviene in tackle su Rangnick una prima volta, con Massara che conferma che bisognava dire che il tedesco non era stato preso.

Ed è in questo clima che parte il circo di Boban, che dopo essere stato trombato dichiara che Rangnick è già preso da dicembre.

Quindi si entra in lockdown, ed a maggio rispunta fuori Rangnick alla Bild, sempre più esplicito sul Milan. E Paolo gli entra ancora più in tackle, parlando di invasione dei ruoli e di mancanza di rispetto.
Ed è a quel punto che Paolo ottiene la seconda conferma che c'erano stati contatti in ottica 2020/2021.

Io odio essere preso per i fondelli, non ce la posso fare, quindi devo trarre le mie conclusioni:
1: Rangnick ha agenti ed entourage come minimo invasivi e chiacchieroni, quando non proprio disonesti sul piano deontologico. Quelle invasioni autoreferenziali e le veline alla Bild hanno creato il dissesto a Casa Milan molto più delle questioni interne.
2: Gazidis aveva due piedi in una scarpa. Così come stanno le dichiarazioni e la cronologia, non è certo stato lui a muoversi per Rangnick, ma è il dossier sulla scrivania di Elliott che ha fatto partire il Piano B che non prevedeva Maldini e Boban, e per il quale Gazidis era solo l'esecutore (insieme per altro a questo pericolosissimo Furlani, già attivo nel passaggio ai cinesi).
3: Rangnick ha sparato grosso anche col Milan. Infatti già lo United non trovò l'accordo col tedesco proprio perché voleva pieni poteri e troppe deleghe (The Guardian). Gazidis non ha chiuso un bel niente con lui proprio perché la gestione di tutti quei poteri prevedeva passaggi che lui non era in grado di garantire.
4: Maldini e Massara certificano che Boban l'ha fatta fuori dal vaso, ferito nel suo orgoglio personale e credulone nei confronti degli agenti tedeschi. Perché a fonti inalterate dalla proprietà, negli stessi giorni Paolo e Massara si limitano a smentire il tedesco per rasserenare l'ambiente, mentre Boban se ne esce annunciando l'accordo già preso a dicembre. E pochi mesi prima la boiata dei giocatori che dovevano essere concordati col nuovo allenatore a gennaio viene pateticamente smentita dagli arrivi di Kjaer ed Ibra.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Chiaro. Però qui la grande novità è una ulteriore: Paolo e Boban sapevano di Rangnick addirittura ad inizio ottobre.
> 
> Mentre la prima uscita dei media su Rangnick è a fine novembre (chi ha dato la notizia? Agenti del tedesco!), in cui si diceva che il dossier Rangnick era stato consegnato a varie società importanti, addirittura con contatto diretto con la proprietà United, ed all'insaputa di Paolo e Zorro.
> 
> ...



Analisi lucida e precisa.
Direi che hai colto tutti i punti.

Diaciamo che ormai é il caso di buttarsela alle spalle.
Maldini quin non ha fatto benissimo al riguardo con la,sua testimonianza, ma Amen.


----------



## mil77 (8 Gennaio 2021)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Idiott i 5 milioni li faccia uscire a Furlani,Gazidis o chi ha mentito sui contatti



Ma i contatti nulla c'entrano con la causa che é per contro il licenziamento. Poi chi ha mentito? Massara dice che alle richieste Gazidis ha sempre risposto che il milan non aveva preso alcun impegno (cosa poi dimostrasi vera). Maldini prima dice che alla richiesta di chiarimenti la società non rispondeva (contraddizione piena con Massara) poi che Gazidis negava i contatti, poi che Gazidis gli ha detto che ha avuto contatti. Mah. Mi sembrano più chiare precise e rispondenti al vero le parole di Massara


----------



## unbreakable (8 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Calcio e Finanza riporta le testimonianza di Maldini e Massara, rilasciate al giudice, sul licenziamento di Boban. Eccole.
> 
> 
> Massara: “All’inizio della stagione 2019 la squadra non stava andando come speravamo ed i risultati non erano quelli attesi, oltre ai risultati anche il gioco espresso dalla squadra non era quello sperato, ed anche se solo dopo poche giornate di campionato abbiamo pensato che fosse opportuno cambiare allenatore. Naturalmente è una decisione che abbiamo maturato confrontandoci all’interno dell’area tecnica tra i responsabili di quel periodo che erano Maldini, il ricorrente ed io, ed evidentemente confrontandoci anche con la proprietà ed in particolare con l’amministratore delegato circa quelle che erano le nostre intenzioni, abbiamo quindi cominciato a sondare possibili allenatori alternativi e siamo arrivati alla conclusione che, anche in funzione di quelle che erano le esigenze di bilancio ed i costi, la soluzione ideale era quella di Stefano Pioli.
> ...



Marcellino pane e vino sarebbe stata una idea che non mi sarebbe piaciuta..schmidt non so manco chi sia..leggo su Wikipedia che allena il psv..per carità..almeno ragnick erano d'accordo che era una ca**ata..
Alla fine hanno pescato bene con pioli..la persona giusta semplice umile che si capisce quello che dice e che pratica un calcio anche piacevole..poi ci sta di vincere perdere pareggiare ma almeno ci ha restituito una dignità..assieme ai ragazzi..
Ovviamente si saranno parlati nel lockdown ed avranno detto di impegnarsi allo spasimo perché sennò gazidis si sentiva Mandela voleva rivoluzionare tutto e mandare tutti a spasso..con conseguenze a mio modo di vedere inenarrabili..
Ora non so come terminerà sto campionato..però al momento se avesse prevalso la linea gazidis io non so letteralmente dove potevamo essere ..forse con il Benevento e sono ottimista..


----------



## mil77 (9 Gennaio 2021)

andre85 ha scritto:


> Non è una situazione bellissima, L alternativa probabilmente era mentire. Alla fine la su può girare quanto si vuole ma se hanno contattato rakgnik e non hanno ricevuto risposte dopo averne ripetutamente fatto richiesta, L unica sarebbe stata mentire dicendo non abbiamo mai chiesto informazioni. Ma Maldini ancora una volta dimostra la sua classe. Non ha sbandierato la situazione in piazza, ma si è rifiutato di mentire a un udienza



Veramente é abbastanza il contrario....Maldini ha detto cose che poteva tranquillamente non dire perché non oggetto del processo. La causa era di Boban contro il Milan x illegittimo licenziamento. Cosa c'entra se il milan aveva avuto o no altri contatti? Che se poi gli ha avuti avrebbe dovuto dirlo a Maldini? Non si è mai visto un AD che pensa di licenziare un manager dirgli guarda che ho contatti con gli altri x prendere il tuo posto...che poi Maldini ha fatto la stessa cosa con Giampaolo...mica gli é andato a dire guarda che ti stiamo sostituendo...anzi ha proprio detto di non essere andato a Zurigo x non farlo sapere...


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (9 Gennaio 2021)

Gazzidis perchè non vai nei boschi ad acchiappare le zanzare con la racchetta da tennis?
se a destra c'è il settore tecnico-sportivo vai a sinistra che la grandine fa meno danni di te..


----------



## Davidoff (9 Gennaio 2021)

Questione da buttarsi alle spalle, come ha giustamente detto qualcuno Gazidis ha fatto con i suoi sottoposti quello che Maldini, Boban e Massara hanno fatto con Giampaolo, o crediamo che in tutte le altre società regni sovrana l'armonia tra tutti i dirigenti? Basta guardare i cugini che razza di guerra fredda si sono creati in casa.
Pensiamo al mercato e a concentrarci sul campo.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Calcio e Finanza riporta le testimonianza di Maldini e Massara, rilasciate al giudice, sul licenziamento di Boban. Eccole.
> 
> 
> Massara: “All’inizio della stagione 2019 la squadra non stava andando come speravamo ed i risultati non erano quelli attesi, oltre ai risultati anche il gioco espresso dalla squadra non era quello sperato, ed anche se solo dopo poche giornate di campionato abbiamo pensato che fosse opportuno cambiare allenatore. Naturalmente è una decisione che abbiamo maturato confrontandoci all’interno dell’area tecnica tra i responsabili di quel periodo che erano Maldini, il ricorrente ed io, ed evidentemente confrontandoci anche con la proprietà ed in particolare con l’amministratore delegato circa quelle che erano le nostre intenzioni, abbiamo quindi cominciato a sondare possibili allenatori alternativi e siamo arrivati alla conclusione che, anche in funzione di quelle che erano le esigenze di bilancio ed i costi, la soluzione ideale era quella di Stefano Pioli.
> ...



Dalle parole di Massara e Maldini emergono tutti gli screzi e le dinamiche interne societarie poco limpide.
Maldini poi conferma praticamente che i rapporti non fossero idilliaci con gazidis.

Credo a mancare siano stati proprio la trasparenza a i rapporti umani.

Gazidis nella scelta del nuovo allenatore, fallimento tecnico ed economico che di fatto non ha mai perdonato e mandato giù, procedeva con maldini e boban ma parallelamente e quasi sotto banco portava avanti la trattativa con Rangnick.
Spalletti era il prescelto per il dopo Giampaolo ma la proprietà stavolta non ha voluto accontentare economicamente l'operazione, si è ripiegato quindi su Pioli.

Credo che le incomprensioni siano soprattutto figlie di una mentalità e un modo di fare del tutto diverso tra boban e maldini da una parte e gazidis dall'altra.
Per noi italiani ,e latini più in generale, oltre ai contratti e le regole scritte ci sono delle regole morali che delle volte valgono più di quella scritte e si chiamano lealtà, spirito di gruppo, coesione, collaborazione, fiducia reciproca , trasparenza.
Tutti concetti però estranei al buon gazidis.

La notizia vera, e che io vado dicendo da mesi, è che gazidis , di fatto, con l'esonero di giampaolo, chiesto e voluto da boban e maldini, ha di fatto bocciato in toto il progetto sportivo.
Il 'no' all'arrivo di Spalletti, il 'ripiego' su Pioli erano solo l'anticamera del licenziamento prossimo e futuro di maldini e boban che si sarebbe attuato con l'arrivo di Ranginick.
La notizia vera è questa.

Per gazidis i due avevano fallito.
Quello che è successo dopo però lo sappiamo tutti.

Mi chiedo però se gazidis usi lo stesso metro di giudizio sul suo operato e se la proprietà sia lucida nel giudicare il suo lavoro come lui ha fatto con maldini e boban.
Era il 7 di ottobre quando saltava giampaolo e idealmente cadeva la testa pure di maldini e boban.
Nemmeno 4 mesi di lavoro e un allenatore sbagliato erano bastati per convincere l'ad a fare piazza pulita.

A questo punto non mi meraviglio nemmeno che il mercato sia a dir poco problematico.
Chissà come ci si scanna tra scelte tecniche e paletti economici piantati dal buon gazidis.

Era meglio se tutto ciò non fosse uscito ma si questi lidi avevamo capito tutto fin dal principio.


In una società tutti sono tenuti a portare risultati ma parliamo dopo tutto di uno sport e la serenità è fondamentale per poter lavorare bene.
Serenità che deve partire dall'alto e deve esser curata in modo maniacale per proteggere tutto l'ambiente.
Gazidis aveva tutti i diritti di preparare progetti alternativi e di guardarsi attorno ma era doveroso però che tutto fosse nascosto e smentito.
Lui prima non è capace di nasconderlo e poi non è bravo nemmeno a smentire.
Maldini , boban , massara,pioli , ibra si sono sentiti come dei condannati a morte .

Alla fine però l'ambiente le motivazioni le ha trovate e ha focalizzato anche il nemico : gazidis.

In un mondo normale dovrebbe cadere la testa di gazidis perchè cambiare idea è certamente sinonimo di intelligenza ma un ad non è solo pagato per cambiare idea ma è pagato soprattutto per fare delle scelte e l'emergenza covid e tutto ciò che è successo dopo hanno nitidamente dimostrato che l'ad ci aveva capito una mazza e che stava per distruggere un giochino che funzionava.
Gazidis è stato letteralmente sbugiardato dalla ripresa post-lockdown . Non oso immaginare l'imbarazzo suo e di Rangnick, ovviamente, pronto quest'ultimo a subentrare e magari già con un mercato abbozzato.
Tutto il milan è stato salvato.

A questo punto , sulla base dei discorsi e le valutazioni fatte su spalletti e sul sogno bagnato rangnick, ognuno si faccia le proprie idee riguardo alle operazioni kjaer e ibra e si deduca come siano state portate avanti, chi le ha proposte e chi magari le ha accettate storcendo il naso .
A gennaio la squadra è stata ribaltata come un calzino, con cessioni illustri e arrivi altrettanto illustri.
In poche mosse il milan ha svoltato.


----------



## sunburn (9 Gennaio 2021)

andre85 ha scritto:


> Non è una situazione bellissima, L alternativa probabilmente era mentire. Alla fine la su può girare quanto si vuole ma se hanno contattato rakgnik e non hanno ricevuto risposte dopo averne ripetutamente fatto richiesta, L unica sarebbe stata mentire dicendo non abbiamo mai chiesto informazioni. Ma Maldini ancora una volta dimostra la sua classe. Non ha sbandierato la situazione in piazza, ma si è rifiutato di mentire a un udienza


Anche perché un testimone che mente in udienza commette un reato.


----------



## Djici (9 Gennaio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come sempre, siamo avanti anni e anni. Carta canta.



Esatto.
Ma d'altronde, anche su questo forum, chi non vuole vedere, continua a non vedere.
Le cose erano chiarissime.
Come si fa a pensare che Boban abbia perso la testa per un articolo di Tuttosport ...
Gazidis e Elliott, faccio un pacco unico, sono quelli che devono sparire alla svelta.
Si salva solo la parte tecnica. E menomale che almeno loro stanno facendo miracoli con mezzo euro bucato.

Avrei voluto vedere quei milioni "cinesi" bruciati da Mirabelli in mano a Paolo, Zvone e Massara.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Gennaio 2021)

Djici ha scritto:


> Esatto.
> Ma d'altronde, anche su questo forum, chi non vuole vedere, continua a non vedere.
> Le cose erano chiarissime.
> Come si fa a pensare che Boban abbia perso la testa per un articolo di Tuttosport ...
> ...



Certo che gazidis è proprio un piccolo uomo, oltre che un disastro di ad.
Ne azzeccasse una.
Il peggior ad .


----------



## mandraghe (9 Gennaio 2021)

Anche qua il tempo è stato galantuomo. Al di là delle arrampicate sugli specchi dei Gazidis-boys che non ne beccano mai mezza nonostante continuino, in ogni dove, a pontificare.

Come capitò con il cinefake e con Mirabelli e Fassone, in cui per difendere lo scempio combinato da questi 3 squallidi personaggi ne leggemmo di ogni dappertutto con tanto di sgherri che, come ai tempi di Goebbels, si premuravano di convincerci che eravamo troppo severi e che "bisognava fidarsi". Per eleganza taccio su quello che invece si lesse in questi lidi perché molti non ci farebbero una bella figura.

Con Gazidis sta capitando lo stesso: invece di rilevare la totale inadeguatezza di questo personaggio si preferisce mistificare le cose e accampare scuse per giustificarlo. Fantastico quando leggo che Gazidis è inteligente "perché ha cambiato idea". Cosa falsissima come detto più volte da tanti. Non ha cambiato idea ma ha subito gli avvenimenti. Se Pioli, per ipotesi, dovesse perdere le prossime 10 partite il cinghiale sudafricano caccerebbe Maldini, Ibra e Pioli chiamando il sua amato Rangnick. Alla faccia del "a gambiato ideahh".

Da una parte ci sono Maldini, Boban e Massara, persone vere e uomini. Dall'altra abbiamo un quaquaraqua sudafricano che prende fior di quattrini per fare l'attivista politico e arrogarsi meriti non suoi.


----------



## malos (9 Gennaio 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Anche qua il tempo è stato galantuomo. Al di là delle arrampicate sugli specchi dei Gazidis-boys che non ne beccano mai mezza nonostante continuino, in ogni dove, a pontificare.
> 
> Come capitò con il cinefake e con Mirabelli e Fassone, in cui per difendere lo scempio combinato da questi 3 squallidi personaggi ne leggemmo di ogni dappertutto con tanto di sgherri che, come ai tempi di Goebbels, si premuravano di convincerci che eravamo troppo severi e che "bisognava fidarsi". Per eleganza taccio su quello che invece si lesse in questi lidi perché molti non ci farebbero una bella figura.
> 
> ...



Purtroppo succederà, Maldini e Pioli per me hanno mi giorni contati, al primo o secondo errore sono fuori con certi nostri tifosoidi pronti ad applaudire soprattutto quelli che detestano Maldini e non aspettano altro e chissenefrega del milan.


----------



## Djerry (9 Gennaio 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Anche qua il tempo è stato galantuomo. Al di là delle arrampicate sugli specchi dei Gazidis-boys che non ne beccano mai mezza nonostante continuino, in ogni dove, a pontificare.
> 
> Come capitò con il cinefake e con Mirabelli e Fassone, in cui per difendere lo scempio combinato da questi 3 squallidi personaggi ne leggemmo di ogni dappertutto con tanto di sgherri che, come ai tempi di Goebbels, si premuravano di convincerci che eravamo troppo severi e che "bisognava fidarsi". Per eleganza taccio su quello che invece si lesse in questi lidi perché molti non ci farebbero una bella figura.
> 
> ...



Il problema è che la rivelazione della totale inadeguatezza di Gazidis non può essere fatta se chi la coglie non la illustra nel merito.

Qui gli argomenti sono che è un quaquaraqua attivista, che immagino abbia pure la colpa di "difendere i neri" e di avere avuto un padre mezzo fricchettone in Sudafrica finito in carcere.
E l'altro argomento è che non ha cambiato idea ma ha subito gli eventi, come se non fossero la stessa cosa.

Poi io non voglio difendere i Gazidis-boys, e non manco di ripetere che ha assecondato in modo inaccettabile i primi due anni della gestione sportiva e che a livello di comunicazione è una sciagura totalmente scollegato dal contesto.
Però sulla vicenda Boban-Rangnick io sto più con loro, finché non si portano elementi.


----------



## mandraghe (9 Gennaio 2021)

malos ha scritto:


> Purtroppo succederà, Maldini e Pioli per me hanno mi giorni contati, al primo o secondo errore sono fuori con certi nostri tifosoidi pronti ad applaudire soprattutto quelli che detestano Maldini e non aspettano altro e chissenefrega del milan.




A voglia. Dò per scontato che quando salterà Pioli Gazidis farà di tutto per eliminare Maldini. 

E ci credo che Maldini è odiato da molti. In poco tempo ha dimostrato che i progettih, le attese di anni, la crescita graduale e balle simili sono solo fantasie. Gli son bastati pochi mesi per ribaltare tutto, andando contro le idee sballate di Gazidis e dei suoi fans. E' stato sufficiente prendere due giocatori di esperienza, tra cui un grande campione e personaggio carismatico per cambiare tutto. E questo molti presunti esperti non glielo perdonano.


----------



## mandraghe (9 Gennaio 2021)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Il problema è che la rivelazione della totale inadeguatezza di Gazidis non può essere fatta se chi la coglie non la illustra nel merito.
> 
> Qui gli argomenti sono che è un quaquaraqua attivista, che immagino abbia pure la colpa di "difendere i neri" e di avere avuto un padre mezzo fricchettone in Sudafrica finito in carcere.
> E l'altro argomento è che non ha cambiato idea ma ha subito gli eventi, come se non fossero la stessa cosa.
> ...



Sinceramente dall'Ad del Milan mi aspetto che faccia crescere il club con i fatti. Se vuole fare l'attivista faccia altro. A me delle sue sparate politicamente corrette non me ne può fregare di meno. Preferisco essere scorretto e vincente che corretto e perdente. Si parla di sport competitivo dove è importante primeggiare. E col Milan lo è ancora di più. Tutto il resto sono chiacchiere buone per intortare i gonzi e nascondere la propria inadeguatezza.

E tra Maldini, persona che in 30 anni di calcio ha dimostrato correttezza e si è fatto portatore di valori positivi, senza fare il quaquaraqua ad ogni intervista, io scelgo sempre Paolo.


----------



## malos (9 Gennaio 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> A voglia. Dò per scontato che quando salterà Pioli Gazidis farà di tutto per eliminare Maldini.
> 
> E ci credo che Maldini è odiato da molti. In poco tempo ha dimostrato che i progettih, le attese di anni, la crescita graduale e balle simili sono solo fantasie. Gli son bastati pochi mesi per ribaltare tutto, andando contro le idee sballate di Gazidis e dei suoi fans. E' stato sufficiente prendere due giocatori di esperienza, tra cui un grande campione e personaggio carismatico per cambiare tutto. E questi molti presunti esperti non glielo perdonano.



Adesso poi i soliti noti dicono che è tutto merito di Boban e la sua campagna acquisti e Maldini e Massara non hanno inserito nessuno nei titolari dimenticando che la campagna acquisti estiva è stata per precise direttive col segno più. Posto che ha fatto un lavoro ottimo, è Moncada che in genere ha sempre scoperto i giocatori poco noti e Maldini e Massara fanno le trattative come dovrebbe sempre essere. Lo scout segnala i dirigenti visionano e se positivamente colpiti dal giocatore iniziano a trattare. I tempi di Galliani che aspettava solo i procuratori dei vecchi bolsi per chiudere è finito finalmente.


----------



## Djerry (9 Gennaio 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Sinceramente dall'Ad del Milan mi aspetto che faccia crescere il club con i fatti. Se vuole fare l'attivista faccia altro. A me delle sue sparate politicamente corrette non me ne può fregare di meno. Preferisco essere scorretto e vincente che corretto e perdente. Si parla di sport competitivo dove è importante primeggiare. E col Milan lo è ancora di più. Tutto il resto sono chiacchiere buone per intortare i gonzi e nascondere la propria inadeguatezza.
> 
> E tra Maldini, persona che in 30 anni di calcio ha dimostrato correttezza e si è fatto portatore di valori positivi, senza fare il quaquaraqua ad ogni intervista, io scelgo sempre Paolo.



Su quello sono abbastanza dalla tua parte, concordo.

Il modo in cui Gazidis ha approcciato l'ambiente è stato disastroso, in totale assenza di empatia, come un alieno che atterra di colpo in Italia.
E si è attirato una forte antipatia a livello personale che fomenta gli animi di molti tifosi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Gennaio 2021)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> A voglia. Dò per scontato che quando salterà Pioli Gazidis farà di tutto per eliminare Maldini.
> 
> E ci credo che Maldini è odiato da molti. In poco tempo ha dimostrato che i progettih, le attese di anni, la crescita graduale e balle simili sono solo fantasie. Gli son bastati pochi mesi per ribaltare tutto, andando contro le idee sballate di Gazidis e dei suoi fans. E' stato sufficiente prendere due giocatori di esperienza, tra cui un grande campione e personaggio carismatico per cambiare tutto. E questo molti presunti esperti non glielo perdonano.



Sai che la penso come te su Gazidis, Maldini ecc.

Ma non capisco perché Pioli dovrebbe saltare. A meno che non si abbia un crollo clamoroso e non si finisca in zona quinto posto non lo vedo possibile.


----------



## Zenos (9 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sai che la penso come te su Gazidis, Maldini ecc.
> 
> Ma non capisco perché Pioli dovrebbe saltare. A meno che non si abbia un crollo clamoroso e non si finisca in zona quinto posto non lo vedo possibile.



Bisogna vedere cosa farà Ibra il prossimo anno e cosa succederà dopo l'emergenza. Perché,non dimentichiamo, tutto è cambiato con Ibra e con lo stadio vuoto. Chala,kessie,Calabria,bennacer c'erano anche prima e facevano piangere. Spero ovviamente sia merito dell'allenatore ma il dubbio resta.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Gennaio 2021)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Bisogna vedere cosa farà Ibra il prossimo anno e cosa succederà dopo l'emergenza. Perché,non dimentichiamo, tutto è cambiato con Ibra e con lo stadio vuoto. Chala,kessie,Calabria,bennacer c'erano anche prima e facevano piangere. Spero ovviamente sia merito dell'allenatore ma il dubbio resta.



Ricordati che prima dell’arrivo di Ibra avevamo delle piattole in campo come Suso, Piatek, Biglia e Musacchio che condizionavano non poco il rendimento di tutti.

E se dobbiamo dirla tutta, il Milan da quando arrivò Pioli cominciò subito a giocare molto meglio, il problema enorme era l’attacco, creavamo tanto, non come adesso ma comunque molto di più che con Giampaolo, ma con Suso e Piatek era inutile. Non si finalizzava mai.


----------



## Djerry (9 Gennaio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ricordati che prima dell’arrivo di Ibra avevamo delle piattole in campo come Suso, Piatek, Biglia e Musacchio che condizionavano non poco il rendimento di tutti.
> 
> E se dobbiamo dirla tutta, il Milan da quando arrivò Pioli cominciò subito a giocare molto meglio, il problema enorme era l’attacco, creavamo tanto, non come adesso ma comunque molto di più che con Giampaolo, ma con Suso e Piatek era inutile. Non si finalizzava mai.



Non fu proprio immediata la svolta anche dopo Kjaer ed Ibra.

Milan-Sampdoria 0-0 (bruttino)
Milan-Verona 1-1 (male)
Derby in rimonta (no comment)
Fiorentina-Milan 1-1 (malissimo)
Milan-Genoa 1-2 (orribile)

Ed anche le vittorie, insomma... Ricordo quella in extremis contro l'Udinese, la partita oscena di Brescia, quella bruttina di misura col Torino.

Poi arrivo il lockdown, ci fu il Boban gate, ed apriti cielo.

Che almeno si vedesse qualcosa rispetto al vate di Giulianova, nessun dubbio, anche perché peggio era impossibile. Ma la media punti di Pioli è stata incredibilmente inferiore a Giampaolo per un bel po'.


----------

